# Replacement Casement windows - how to measure?



## Steve_b (Mar 18, 2009)

I own a rental property that has several combination type windows, ie picture window with a casements on each side. The picture windows are in good shape but the casements are shot. I would like to replace them with double hung replacement windows. I have replaced windows before but never casements. I am not quite sure on how to measure the opening for a replacement casement window. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome Steve:
Take the inside trim off and measure the whole size of the window (width first, then height), take the measurements to a building supplier who should have a professional who can size them for you.
Glenn


----------



## Steve_b (Mar 19, 2009)

Glenn:

Thanks for response.  I have enclosed two pictures showing both sides of the window.  In my picture I am assuming that parts B & C are removed and I will be measuring between parts A, at least for width.  Would you agree?  Thanks again,

Steve


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello Steve:
You would need to remove A and the back side of B is where you measure. Also take off the stool and aporn to measure the height. In window measurements the width is always first.
Glenn


----------

